# Kalamazoo 0-4-0t



## aeo178 (Dec 27, 2007)

Does any one know were I can get a motor and wheel gears for a kalamazoo 0-4-0t. I purchase a kit on ebay years ago, not knowing it was only the body no drive train. thought i might put it together and get it running. Can anyone help. Thanks.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

if you're just wanting to run it, get a used LGB Stainz brick. It will outperform the original Kalamazoo. 

If you have your heart set on as close to original as possible, contact Hartland (HLW} - they bought the molds


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If its this one:





contact HLW, they are still making the engine and should be able to provide the drivetrain


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Phil at 402-571-2933, he's with Hartland, will fix you up.


----------

